# What tree should I plant?



## tree md (Mar 29, 2009)

Just got a call from a good customer and they want me to plant a tree for them. It appears their Foster Holly has been uprooted due to the heavy snowfall we had yesterday. This will be in a small area. It is in a condo complex that I take care of and the spot where the tree will be planted is in a small area between the sidewalk and structure. Not a lot of sunlight. I would like to plant something that is low maintenance but aesthetic. I want to make sure I do a good job on this because it is for the president of the home owner's association and I take care of the whole complex. 

Also, what would be a reasonable price for installation for an ornamental? I used to plant ornamental trees back when I did landscaping but I worked for someone else and had no idea what they charged. It has been 20 years since I have planted an ornamental so any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## slinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Depending on the amount of light maybe a Japanese Maple?


I charge triple wholesale and guarantee them unless there are issues...


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2009)

Only problem is she already has two maples and is wanting something different. Thanks for the tip on pricing!


----------



## S Mc (Mar 29, 2009)

Tree md,

Can you give us an idea of the type of structures involved, spacing, directional exposures? How tall and wide can this be?

Would she like to go to something with unusual structure, such as a Harry Lauder's walking stick, _Corylus avellana_? Or something more traditional.

You mention she already has maples, but what else does she have/like?

Sylvia


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2009)

The Structure is a condo. There is a line of condo's with a sidewalk in front of them. There is a small landscaped area on the other side of the sidewalk and a retaining wall with a courtyard elevated above the sidewalk and condo's with pines that shade the sidewalk and landscaped area below. This is a very nice area where the residents commune in the Summer and enjoy the shade, trees and landscape. The area where the tree is to be planted has roughly 3' between the sidewalk and condo. There are Crape Myrtles planted as well as a small Maple and various ornamentals. I'll have to look tomorrow and see how close the surrounding trees are to the spot where I want to plant the tree. It has been a few months since I have been out there. I have to remove the Foster Holly before I plant the new tree. She has mentioned she would like a Euc. or Yupon (SP?). We want something that won't get out of control or take as much maintenance as the Crape Myrtles. Would prefer that it be something that wouldn't exceed 8'.

Thanks


----------



## S Mc (Mar 29, 2009)

With the other deciduous trees perhaps an evergreen selection would be a good choice. I am unfamiliar with the Yaupon tree, _Ilex vomitoria,_ so googled. They have a weeping variety which might add a wonderful accent to the existing landscape.

http://www.entropicaccents.com/Weeping-Yaupon-Holly-Tree.htm

According to Dirr, there are several cultivars that are pendulous or weeping so if this is an option, there may be choices. Also check the height for any cultivar as this species varies. It can get 15 to 20' in height but am not sure what the weeping cultivars max out at.

Sylvia

P.S. Just double checked the Hardiness Zone for this tree and it is listed as a 7 to 10. It sounds like OK is in the 6b category but with a microclimate you may be ok. Just double check.


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2009)

S Mc,

Thank you very much for your advice.

I have talked to the client again and got a little more info.

She mentioned Yaupon and Yew however, she said she is very open to new ideas. She mentioned that she might like to try something new and exciting if we could recommend something for her. She said that the soil is pottery grade clay and she has added acid food to her 2 Hydrangeas that are next to where the tree is to be planted. The maple I mentioned is on the other side of the Hydrangeas and she wasn't sure of the species name as it was specially grafted for her by one of our very reputable nursery guys in town. There is a small leafed azalia underneath where the tree is to be planted and she asked if the small leafed Yaupon would have enough contrast to offset the Azalia. The siding on the condo is gray and she said she would like something that would go well with the siding. She would also like to plant something that will attract the birds. If you or anyone else could recommend something "new and exciting" for her we would be very grateful. She also said that whatever we plant needs to be between 6 and 8 feet tall.

Ornamentals are not normally in my spectrum of work and I have recommended that she get with her landscaper on pruning and planting ornamentals on the property but she has zero confidence in the landscaper's ability. She told me that she only wants them to cut the grass and even tried to get me to take over the landscaping contract (which I don't have time to do). I learned to prune ornamentals back when I did landscaping back some 20+ years ago so I do it for her as a favor because this is a large account for me. Plus I like her so I like to do a really good job to make her place beautiful.

Thanks again!

PS. She said the area gets sunlight the first half of the day since I removed a pine in the courtyard last year.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 29, 2009)

tree md said:


> she is very open to new ideas.



Dwarf fruit would be a new idea.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 29, 2009)

Japanese Snowbell is a real treat when in bloom. Doesn't look too bad the rest of the time as well. Cornus Kousa also, as it goes well with Japanese maples


----------



## 385xp9106 (Mar 29, 2009)

blue spruce


----------



## S Mc (Mar 30, 2009)

I would suspect the azalea would get lost under the evergreen of the Yaupon and Yew. Dark green against dark green; so a contrast would be better. Also as you say the azalea is "underneath" where the tree will be planted, this gives me an image of needing an open trunk rather than dense foliage to the ground. A tree this short is actually a shrub and will be difficult to come up with something single stemmed. 

The azaleas bloom in May, the hydrangeas in June/July (is that correct for your area/species?). So a longer blooming selection or summer/fall would be good. For birds to be attracted, generally you want some kind of berry/seed that they like; which can translate to a bit of a mess. However, something like the amur chokecherry's berries are small and generally get eaten prior to becoming a nuisance. (That tree gets too big, just using it as a "for instance on the size of fruit.)

The gray siding will go with almost anything which is helpful. Opens up the selection. The soil is a real limiting factor. 

There are some small cultivars of magnolias that bloom for a long time. However, their soil requirements according to Dirr are: "Soil should be rich, porous, acidulous and well-drained"

The Japanese Snowbells, _Styrax japonicus_, sound lovely but their cultural needs may not be supplied at this site: "well-drained soil which has been abundantly supplemented with peat moss or organic matter"; has several cultivars.

The Stewartias might be worthy of a look also. There are some cultivars that are smaller. Most everything is going to want organic matter, but we mulch, right?

Sylvia


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice Sylvia.

I met with my client this morning and she seemed excited about the Harry Lauder's Walking Stick. It's a little ironic. He neighbor next door was there this morning and is wanting me to plant something for her as well (I take care of her ornamentals too). When I mentioned the Walking Stick they shared an intimate smile with each other as that is what they had been discussing wanting to have planted (you made me look really good!). I looked the installation site over and looks like I can space the tree out where it wouldn't be right over the Azalia. It will also give the roots the maximum room for growth as well as being well centered and aesthetic. We took pics of the landscaped area which she is supposed to email to me. I will post before and after pics when I complete the job.

Thanks for your help!

Larry


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention, we are picking up some planting soil from the state college that is supposed to do wonders for poor soil.


----------

